# Bad fish choices for rimless tanks



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Rasboras... I've had jumping issues with every species that I've kept. 

Shrimp jump out all the time but then again I have lots so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Not a fish....but Amano shrimp. And that applies to tanks with rims, but open top.  Found my last amano dried and pink on the floor last night about 5 ft from the tank.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Flying foxes (false SAE)...they fly.

I've also had several cardinal tetras do some carpet surfing, especially if the tank is too full. I chalk those deaths up as my fault, not their tendency to jump.


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

I've had lots of tiger barbs jump. I even put a hood over my tank, and one jumped out through the small hole that allows the spray bar tube in. o_0


----------



## emrextreme (Apr 20, 2008)

- Zebra fish (Brachydanio rerio)
- Betta Fish (Betta splendens)

They're quite jumpers as well. Lost two of 'em.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The African Butterfly Fish probably goes without saying.

I've lost a couple Burmese Loaches through the tiniest opening possible


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Pseudomugil Furcatus - I've had sooo many jump out on me, it's really sad. They're a nice fish but big jumpers. I have rims on my tank but I keep it open, they still jump out. 

Pseudomugil Gertrudae - Not as suicidal than furcatus in my experience, but they still jump out and I've lost a handful of these guys from jumping too.

Clown Killies - They're known to be jumpers already but I kept my tank open anyway. I lost all of mine from jumping out of my open tank. Took about 2 months until the jumping party started.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Ebichua said:


> Pseudomugil Furcatus - I've had sooo many jump out on me, it's really sad. They're a nice fish but big jumpers. I have rims on my tank but I keep it open, they still jump out.


Oh no! I want these for a new tank....and it will be open top. Might try them anyways.....but that info is good to know.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Get cheap glass covers. They prevent that sort of thing.

And in my experience most all fish jump at some point, I even once found a dried L201 Baby next to the tank. So I think certain precautions should be taken regardless of species.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Get cheap glass covers. They prevent that sort of thing.


We have rimless tanks for a reason...so there is not top. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Any killifish
dario dario
gouramis, particularly chocolates
CPO's


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I wanted an open top tank but I have three kilifish and I am afraid they're gonna jump out. Glass tops don't do for me cause they are increasing temperature in the tank during the summer. I searched my local HD for a mesh or something, but all they have has either too dense or too spread grid.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eggcrate & bridal veil:thumbsup:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/74231-no-jump-fish-lid.html


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

helgymatt said:


> We have rimless tanks for a reason...so there is not top. :thumbsup:


So you get slightly larger panes so they over hang a little bit. Or you hope no inhabitants commit suicide.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I know a lot of people hate them, but floating plants help a lot. Fish like cover, without any they're skittish. I've always had very vertical scapes in my rimless tanks even when I didn't have any floaters and I've never had a fish or shrimp jump. (amano, cherry, rummynose, cardinals, red pencils, dwarf corys, or these top dwellers that are some sort of danio or rainbowfish)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Apple snails laying on the carpet next to the tank covered in bubbles (time lapse suicide)
Most all types of thin body loaches I've kept in groups (party player suicide)
Posted prior Flying Foxes - fly
Shrimp (when angels are hungry) (oops I missed the plant suicide)


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

Goo-obo gudgeons despite their bottom groveler status are amazing escape artists. I have found that I can remove the cover ( In my case a net covering) from my fish tanks after the residents ( in this case marble hatchets, bloodfin tetras, white clouds etc) have been in there for a month or so. Once they settle in they seem to stop trying to escape. All the tanks are in a very quiet area in my basement without kids, animals etc.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

ive seen about 5 of my cardinal tetras jump out within a few days of adding them to a tank. After they settle in they never try to jump. it is a good idea to cover with a net or saran wrap etc for a week or so.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> The African Butterfly Fish probably goes without saying.


I had my tank covered, and it found a hole 1" by 2" to fly out!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya my butterfly fish did the same thing. It actually squeezed by the filter inlet hose (the tank isn't drilled) and jumped out of the tank. Since then I keep complete covers with small holes to allow for aeration.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Good list guys! It will be very useful for people with and starting rimless tanks.


----------



## RamsRme (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget eels.:wink:


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on the Bloodfin Tetras, I'm now at 5/6 jumped... I think it's a 1-a-week rate so far...I've only got one left.

Since I don't want it alone and I don't want more Bloodfins...I'm kinda expecting this last one to take "the dive" too...morbid really


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty good thread here.
My nerites climb out of my tank every night. I always find them laying on the carpet next to the tank, and see their dried trails down the outside of the glass, and my tank has a rim. They have little hatches, so when they give up on escaping (when they reach the carpet) they just close up until I find them the next day (or maybe more than one day). I drop 'em in the tank and they come out in a few seconds.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> We have rimless tanks for a reason...so there is not top. :thumbsup:


Yeah, because a carpet full of dry fish looks more attractive than a rim and a glass cover. 

Seriously though, sometimes we are surprised by what fish jump, but most of the times, it's pretty obvious. Everyone who tries to keep hatchets (no one in this thread did, I know) in a top-less tank should get their head examined.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

Golden wonder killies for sure, and even some bettas have a nasty habit of jumping. My brother lost one that way. I've even had a zebra danio jump from my tank once. Pretty much any fish has the ability to jump out, but not all have the desire


----------



## sean117Ply (Jun 28, 2009)

Australian Rainbow fish are notorious jumpers! Mine jumped out on a regular basis, and my tank has a cover :icon_eek:

I once had a beautiful snake skin discus, one day it had completely disappeared with no trace what so ever. The only explanation I can come up with is that when I accidentally left the hood open after feeding he bailed and was gobbled up by the dog. The dog probably enjoyed his expensive meal :icon_roll


----------



## Birds'nBunny (Sep 3, 2008)

Did anyone mention Bala Sharks? Aren't they known to be jumpers?
I had a beautiful Bala when I was kid, but it only lasted about a month before jumping ship. Maybe the prospect of living in a 10 gallon along with one Neon, one Cory, and one Tiger Barb caused it to commit suicide. Ouch, I still cringe when I think about that tank.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

I gather no one mentioned swortails. I've had one jump through a very narrow slit for a HOB. They jump a lot more than platies, despite the closeness.


----------

